# Router jig Ideas



## AcroJumper (Jan 21, 2014)

Preface: I am new here, and still relatively novice in woodworking. 

I recently got a 45d Lock Miter bit, and routing adjacent panels, one side requires the wood to be flat, and the other to be vertical. Clamping the flat piece to get a good miter is great, but I am constantly having issues with the vertical piece to stay in perfect 90 degree alignment while riding against the fence. 

Anyone resolve similar issues with a homemade jig and/or clamp system? 

I have been "googling" router sleds, but everything seems to be aligned for routing flat, and would have an issue with vertical boards. 

Thanks in advance for any tips/suggestions!


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

I have used a router and table in a similar fashion to make a dado. If you can, but finger boards on the infeed and outfeed portion of the table. I took mine off of my fence (my work piece was too tall and it had a slight bow in it) and put it in the miter slot on my table. Worked like a champ.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Easiest way is to make a router table that holds the router on the fence. The bit projects at the intersection of the fence and table. You still feed against the rotation of the bit but the fence is to the left, not the right as it is on a normal router table. I've always called it a horizontal router table, vs a normal, vertical router table. Any operations that would require standing work on end with a vertical router table, can be done on a horizontal router table, holding the work to the table. Not just lock miter bit operations but numerous others. You probably know that with a lock miter, you may have to offset the outfeed side of the fence if the bit is set to remove a bit of material at the point. Not so easy to do when holding work vertically on end.

I'll be darned, there is a picture of mine on Google images.
https://www.google.com/search?q=hor...2Fhow-tall-your-router-fence-31543%2F;300;400


----------



## AcroJumper (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you for the advice. 

@Liquid: Yeah, finger boards as awesome as they are, I was still having the same issue as you with the bow. Because I am attempting to create boxes with them (I love finger joints, but want to increase my skill in other joint systems) all four edges of all six panels are getting routed, I am looking for the way with zero tolerance. I will give your recommendation a try. 

@Hammer: Radical idea. I do have an extra Ryobi table with the router, albeit it only takes 1/4 collet, so maybe buying a fourth router is needed pending the wife's blessing of course. I can set up a dedicated "vertical" routing table 

I am also now considering creating a taller zero clearance fence that could accommodate larger stock. Any thoughts?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have a jig to hold pieces vertical. I use it mostly on the table saw, but it would also work on the router table.

A couple of pieces of MDF, one for base, one for the vertical face. A couple of other pieces of MDF as braces/gusset.









When used on the router table you would want a spacer on the other side to keep the jig aligned with the fence.

Mine rides on the table saw fence.


----------



## AcroJumper (Jan 21, 2014)

Dave, I like this. Gave me some ideas for how to work it myself. Thank you sir.


----------



## bladeburner (Jun 8, 2013)

Some bits cry out for a ZCI fence. I have some slap-on aux fences for many router table operations and the lock miter is one of those. I also buy a setup block for bits, if offered. Can't hurt!

Cut enough of the profile with a scrollsaw, bandsaw, coping saw, etc., to allow the bit to finish the profile. Don't forget the top bearing on some bits. A square piece of 2 X 8 with a big knob or short dowel will serve as a push block (horiz & vert).

Here's a pic of a slap-on fence. Oh yea, don't hesitate to make notes to yourself on the fence!


----------



## AcroJumper (Jan 21, 2014)

So I was thinking with a sled of sorts that clamps, and I am lining up for a lot of edges to route, that would be a lot of clamping, unclamping, clamping, etc...

So I was thinking a jig that would attach to the fence that is expandable, as well as maintains the correct orientation for the vertical board by having it held in place. 

Anybody have any thoughts on the image??

As Always, Thank you Gentleman.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

My opinion would be to make or buy a horizontal router table. They open up a ton of additional possibilities. I am about to put the finishing touches on mine tomorrow i hope(weather depending). 

Its not pretty but it works the key to making them is make sure everything that is supposed to be square is indeed square. I will post some picks of it when I get the chance.


----------



## bladeburner (Jun 8, 2013)

Along with my slap-on fence, I use a this push block.


----------

